# Help, my piranha is ill



## hansje (Jul 14, 2003)

Hello,

I need some help!

Does some one now what is wrong with my piranha?? see pic.
He has got some white little dots on his head and body (which look like tiny warts) and he won't eat for three weeks now.
His name is moby, and he's 7 jears old now..so I don't want to lose him.

Please help.

Can somebody tell me what kind of illnes my fish has? and what to do now..


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

3weeks a? mabby old age. got a beter pic?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hmm uh oh, could be white spot sickness. cant really tell on that pic but it could be.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

can u get a better pic?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

From the description it is probably ich...
I would raise the temp to 84 and add salt at 1 tblspoon per 5 gallons. get a better pic to make sure but this will not hurt if it is not ich.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

On the fins to or just the body?


----------



## hansje (Jul 14, 2003)

I wil make a beter pic....

The spots are just on his body..

And what i forget te tell is: he has also some red strange collor on the begin of his backfin.(you wil see this on the beter pic).
PS: what is ich..??


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The red line near the dorsal fin looks like a cut of some sort... Did your fish get spooked and jumped out of the water? The top might have hit the lid and caused the cut (which would explain the wound on the chin also). If that's the case, watch for infection, make sure you keep the water clean (water changes) and treat with salt.

I don't see any spots in those pics that would resemble ich but I could be wrong. It's really hard to tell in the pics you have provided. It looks like the region that you circled are just "glittering" scales. Ich is a parasite that spreads rapidly in a tank and looks like someone sprinkled salt on them. If this is what you have, elevated temp to 82 and treat with salt for two weeks.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DonH said:


> I don't see any spots in those pics that would resemble ich but I could be wrong. It's really hard to tell in the pics you have provided. It looks like the region that you circled are just "glittering" scales. Ich is a parasite that spreads rapidly in a tank and looks like someone sprinkled salt on them. If this is what you have, elevated temp to 82 and treat with salt for two weeks.


 Honestly, I was gonna say the exact same thing..

The pix you showed looked more like scales reflecting from the light. I usually worry at times when looking at my Ps and notice reflections, fearing it to be Ick. Unless you can show better pix, i wouldn't worry as much


----------

